# Problema: Kmplayer

## dalamar

Ciao a tutti,

Ho questo problema:

Se uso mplayer da riga di comando riesco a vedere i film perfettamente.

Se uso kmplayer mi manda all'aria tutto X e mi tocca riavviarlo.

Questo e' il comando che lancia kmplayer e non so come si configura:

```

kmplayer

QLayout "unnamed" added to QWidget "unnamed", which already has a layout

WARNING: deleting stale lockfile /data/home/dalamar/.kde3.5/share/config/kmplayerrc.lock

mplayer -wid 54526400 -slave  -vo xv,sdl,x11 -ao alsa,oss,sdl,arts -framedrop  -contrast 0 -brightness 0 -hue 0 -saturation 0  'nomefile.avi' -identify

```

Questo e' l'output di mplayer lanciato da riga di comando e funzionante:

```

mplayer nomefile.avi

MPlayer SVN-r24130 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 11)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

mplayer: could not connect to socket

mplayer: No such file or directory

Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.

Playing nomefile.avi.

AVI file format detected.

[aviheader] Video stream found, -vid 0

[aviheader] Audio stream found, -aid 1

VIDEO:  [XVID]  624x352  24bpp  23.976 fps  1050.3 kbps (128.2 kbyte/s)

Clip info:

 Software: transcode-1.0.2

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/8.33% (ratio: 16000->192000)

Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

AO: [oss] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Starting playback...

VDec: vo config request - 624 x 352 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.77:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [x11] 624x352 => 624x352 Planar YV12  [zoom]

[swscaler @ 0xb6fd50]SwScaler: using unscaled yuv420p -> rgb32 special converter

A:   3.5 V:   3.5 A-V:  0.007 ct:  0.002  85/ 85  3%  1%  0.3% 0 0

Exiting... (Quit)

```

Ci sto battendo la testa da un po' di giorni e non riesco a fare progressi,

Grazie in anticipo a chiunque mi voglia aiutare,

Dalamar

----------

## GiRa

Hai provato a cancellare il kmplayerrc (o qualcosa del genere) dentro a ~/.kde?

Avviare kmplayer e provare una configurazione pulita?

----------

## dalamar

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai provato a cancellare il kmplayerrc (o qualcosa del genere) dentro a ~/.kde?
> 
> Avviare kmplayer e provare una configurazione pulita?
> ...

 

Si ho provato, non risolve  :Sad: 

Dalamar

----------

## GiRa

Rileggevo l'output in alto... Non capisco una cosa.

Se avvii kmplayer senza guardare un filmato hai gli stessi problemi o no?

----------

## dalamar

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Se avvii kmplayer senza guardare un filmato hai gli stessi problemi o no?

 

No, il "troiaio" succede quando avvio il filmato con il motore mplayer (xine non lo fa)

----------

## djinnZ

verifica le use flag per l'output diretto su framebuffer radeon etc o l'estensione xinerama.

A me lo faceva sul vecchio pc a causa della use mga ed ora sono fuori studio e non posso verificare.

----------

## GiRa

Nella configurazione di kmplayer puoi scegliere i parametri di output di mplayer.

Prova con ao (audio output) null e poi alsa, poi prova con vo null, x11 e xv.

----------

## dalamar

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Nella configurazione di kmplayer puoi scegliere i parametri di output di mplayer.
> 
> Prova con ao (audio output) null e poi alsa, poi prova con vo null, x11 e xv.

 

Faccio le prove stasera, che adesso non ho accesso al pc.

Grazie.

----------

## dalamar

Diciamo che ho individuato meglio il problema e un eventuale soluzione.

Pare che il "troiaio" lo faccia con l'output di tipo SDL che prende anche quando le impostazioni sono configurate ad Auto.

Settando l'output a X11Shm vedo i video normalmente come farei lanciando l'mplayer da linea di comando.

Ora Kmplayer funziona, sapete pero' se si puo' fare qualcosa per superare i problemi con il video output SDL ?

----------

